# Ayuda con SubWoofer



## ivercid (Ago 28, 2006)

Hola, me gustaría hacer mi propio subwoofer 4.1 ó 5.1 pero necesito ayuda en cuanto al circuito de este. Si alguien sabe y/o tiene algun circuito para poder armas un subwoofer de 4 ó 5 satelites le agradecería de ante mano, gracias.

mi mail es cidskt@gmail.com
 ahi pueden hacerme llegar cualquier información sobre el proyecto.


----------



## thors (Ago 30, 2006)

No esta muy claro lo que necesitas quieres fabricar un subwoofer ( la caja ) o fabricar un amplificador para subwoofer.


----------

